# Eclipse: Problem mit Slime unter Linux



## citizen_erased (28. Mai 2004)

wenn jemand slime unter linux nutzt, mal bitte melden, ich habe da ne frage....


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (17. Sep 2004)

Wie sieht das Problem konkret aus?


----------



## citizen_erased (3. Apr 2009)

problem vergessen 

Willkommen, citizen_erased.
Ihr letzter Besuch war: 06.06.2005 um 15:12 Uhr


----------



## Ebenius (6. Apr 2009)

Da P3AC3MAK3R am 17.09.2004, 11:18 geantwortet hat: Hast Du jetzt erst eine Benachrichtigungsmail bekommen, oder Dein Postfach wiedergefunden, oder ... ?



Ebenius


----------

